# outback australia



## Haydz (Apr 8, 2006)

hey i was im going the outback but what do i do when i see a crocodile


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 8, 2006)

catch it.!!


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Apr 8, 2006)

Aeroguard should suffice :roll:


----------



## Simple (Apr 8, 2006)

You jump on its back and wrestle it. Just like i have seen on TV!!!!!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 8, 2006)

Stand on a chair and squeal like a girl.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 8, 2006)

Or do all of those things at once. And you never know. You may just survive your encounter with it!


----------



## rumpig (Apr 8, 2006)

just ask it nicely to go away ..........


----------



## Moreliaman (Apr 8, 2006)

you could always play near the waters edge & wait for a croc to come to you !!


----------



## alby (Apr 8, 2006)

lol alot of good answers there id just poke it in the eye lol


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 8, 2006)

what do you do?

go "oohh theres a crocodile" and take a photo


----------



## hornet (Apr 8, 2006)

u got looks and brains nina, wat else can a guy want, thats the best answer so far i recon, apart from standing on a chair and squealing...... hmm mayb haydz will get eaten, would that really be such a bad thing? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BargainBucket (Apr 8, 2006)

JandC_Reptiles said:


> Aeroguard should suffice :roll:



Nah no good, you need the better stuff called "bushmans" up north.  LOL


----------



## Dave82 (Apr 8, 2006)

Get out of the water!!!


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 8, 2006)

heard if you lay down and play dead you should be half way to........um, achieving your goal


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 8, 2006)

Run... :lol:


----------



## junglemad (Apr 8, 2006)

run away and make it snappy


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 8, 2006)

maybe even go for a swim if its hot enough.


----------



## SLACkra (Apr 8, 2006)

jam a stick in its mouth lilke you see in all those fun cartoons! 

realistically though i wreckon just give them space and stay away from the ege of rivers where there are known to be saltwater crocs in the area. though i don't have any experience with crocs.

andrew


----------



## Reptilia (Apr 8, 2006)

Crocodiles are easily tamed by using the crocodile dundee method.
Stand still. Stair at it. Form a hand gesture such as one you would use at a rock concert.
And repeat the following weeeorrrr, weeeorrr, weeeorrr. (similar to a ambulance siren)
Then you can get the croc to do what ever you like. backflips for example.

Its sure to be a success. :wink:


----------



## peterescue (Apr 8, 2006)

this always works for anyone Ive ever recommended it to
You lay in the shallows and splash about. for added lure a freshley killed animals blood is poured in the water wherer your sitting. No one has ever survived using this method.


----------



## pugsly (Apr 8, 2006)

PMSL..

Pete do you think of cheeky replies all day or are you really that quick wited! FLMAO!


----------



## pixie (Apr 8, 2006)

Don't Smile at it whatever you do...


----------



## dee4 (Apr 8, 2006)

Crikey, a croc :!: . love to see that. :roll:


----------



## Hickson (Apr 8, 2006)

Haydz said:


> hey i was im going the outback but what do i do when i see a crocodile



Do the following:

1. If you are attacked by an croc, do not run. The croc is faster than you are.

2. Lie flat on the ground. Put your arms tight against your sides, your legs tight against one another.

3. Tuck your chin in.

4. The croc will begin to nudge and climb over your body.

5. Do not panic.

6. After the croc has examined you, it will begin to swallow you from the feet end - always from the feet end. Permit the croc to swallow your feet and ankles. Do not panic!

7. The croc will now begin to suck your legs into its body. You must lie perfectly still. This won't take long. Ignore the pain.

8. When the croc has reached your knees slowly and with as little movement as possible, reach down, take your knife and very gently slide it into the side of the croc's mouth between the edge of its mouth and your leg, then suddenly rip upwards, severing the croc's head.

9. Be sure you have your knife.

10. Be sure your knife is sharp.




Hix


----------



## NoOne (Apr 8, 2006)

put your head in its mouth.


----------



## kahn_10 (Apr 8, 2006)

hide under water  it really works trust me 8)


----------



## hugsta (Apr 8, 2006)

Don't listen to these guys hydz, they are all just winding you up, all you do is put your arm in it's mouth. At least this way you only loose an arm and you'r still alive. Make sure to use your shirt as a tourniquet so you restrict your blood flow.


----------



## yommy (Apr 8, 2006)

Or if it's night time judge the distance between the eyes to determine the size: i.e (closer = smaller / larger = a big one.)
Personal choice to the size you think you want and go for. Don't hestitate or you'll be the bait........
All you need is a big torch and big balls. Good luck post heaps of pics so we all know how you went


----------



## tebz (Apr 9, 2006)

lol!


----------



## Haydz (Apr 17, 2006)

if i get eatten ill come and haunt hornet for saying i might eatten


----------



## Haydz (Apr 17, 2006)

are you trying to kill me or something?


----------



## Haydz (Apr 17, 2006)

and i dont want to lose my arm lol


----------



## Glimmerman (Apr 17, 2006)

I have 3 VERY SERIOUS SUGGESTIONS for you Haydz

Follow these and enjoy ya trip.

REMEMBER: Pics or it didn't happen :lol:


----------



## RustyShadow (Apr 17, 2006)

if do do get into trouble, while cooling of on those hot days , just squork like a baby croc. the mums will shorly come around to look after u. and if you are really lucky they might even find a nice log to put u near


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 17, 2006)

first of all - for the most part of the outback, you won't see a croc as they only exist in the extreme north.
Second, its not the ones you see that you should be worried about.


----------



## pauken (Apr 17, 2006)

we will be traveling the gibb river road so we probably will see a croc or two but as you said its the ones you cant see that you have to watch out for


----------



## mickousley (Apr 17, 2006)

where out back


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow - need someone to spot the crocs?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibb_River_Road
http://www.exploroz.com/TrekNotes/Kimberley/Gibb_River_Road.asp


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Apr 17, 2006)

mate ive lived up north for 4 yaers now and ive only seen a few, unles your going fishing in the river i highly doubt you'll see one

and if you do you shouldnt be close enough for it to do anything to you or its your own fault


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 17, 2006)

you could do what Irwin did on south park and shove your finger up its bottom.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 17, 2006)

"Now he's really p!$$ed off!" Haha.. that was a great episode!


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 17, 2006)

ha ha ha, i thought it was very true to life for steve.


----------



## yommy (Apr 17, 2006)

In the NT they are sneaky little or BIG buggers :twisted:


----------



## pauken (Apr 17, 2006)

you wont see many up near dawin unless your a keen fisherman, but we are going along the Gibb River Road in The Kimberley W.A. four wheel drive country, seen quite a few crocs last time we went, unless there has been a cull on them no reason why they wont still be around


----------



## southy (Apr 17, 2006)

crikey


----------

